# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Hans Joachim Lanksch-nje gjerman me shqiptar se shqiptaret!

## Gege Toska

Dashamiresit e letersise shqiptare e kane pare emrin Hans Joachim Lanksch qe ne fillimet e viteve '90 ne gazetat shqiptare,nje emer qe spikati duke shkruar per letersine e ndaluar dhe autoret e poetet e pushkatuar,torturuar e burgosur nga sistemi komunist!
Ky gjerman njohes i shkelqyer i shqipes dhe mik i afert i Martin Camajt ka bere nje pune te madhe per kulturen tone kombetare dhe meriton respektin e nderimin me te madh nga shqiptaret!Ka bere sa e sa perkthime dhe botime te autoreve shqiptare ne gjermanisht,sa e sa shkrime studimore ne shqip e emri i tij ka qene perhere prezent ne shtypin shqiptare!
Hans Joachim Lanksch eshte me shqiptar se shumica e shqiptareve qe edhe sot e kesaj dite vetem shajne e anatemojne autoret e burgosur,vrare e torturuar neper burgjet e diktatures!

----------

